# Girl in front of digi-wall



## fotograf biel (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi, it's me again. I'm wondering what you people think of that picture. I'm happy with it. She's a "first-time-model" ... Thank's for C&C


----------



## cnutco (Apr 15, 2010)

Works for me.  What about the rose?


----------



## fotograf biel (Apr 15, 2010)

thanks! The Tattoo should be mystic ... in some way :meh:


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the lighting is nice.  I hate the background.  I'm not sure what to think of the pose.  Overall, I think the pose gives it a bondage look really.  I mean, her hands look bound behind her back and she is not looking at the camera, kinda like she's not going to give you the satisfaction even if she can't move.  It's obvious you intended for her breasts to be a focal point, but I would've turned her slightly to show some curvature.

Just my .02


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 21, 2010)

Too much space above her head, but otherwise I like it.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe and 8x10 type crop on this was some dead space to her left.  And I'd also be tempted to throw a full on texture on this one (just for the wall).


----------



## unnecessary (Apr 24, 2010)

im feeling everything about this one.


----------

